# JD/Frontier St1332



## sportster64 (Jan 12, 2018)

not sure if this or the Murray forum can help me, but since Frontier made these for JD, ill try here
this 2004 ST1332 model has the electric chute control and hand warmers on it, it is also a hydro transmission, but my question is:
under the hand controls, the manual states it has an automotive type 7.5 amp fuse, I checked there is no fuse under there, instead it has a relay, an ACM 13201 relay, now I'm not sure what this relay is there for ?
is it acting as the fuse, I just want to know what it does, or find a repair guide I can get , the owners manual shows and tells me nothing
Any help here ?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

111


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

222


----------



## sportster64 (Jan 12, 2018)

Actually, mine has as the diagram shows, the toggle switches as opposed to rocker switches, I researched that relay it maybe used to boost current to the handwarmers ?
Actually, I am just looking around to learn how it functions, so in case something does break, I'll be better prepared.
I could not find any small automotive fuses anywhere under there, just this relay.


----------



## sportster64 (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm also pro active. I bought a spare switch for the chute, in case the one on there quits, I don't like that being electric ,there is no over ride should the switch or motor quit,


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

the machine:surprise:


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

My 1130se deere has no fuse there either.


----------



## sportster64 (Jan 12, 2018)

Does yours have the relay ,siince there is no fuse .


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

I'll have to take a peek


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Are you sure its a relay and not a thermal breaker?


----------



## sportster64 (Jan 12, 2018)

nwcove said:


> Are you sure its a relay and not a thermal breaker?


Here is the number on it.
ACM 13201


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

sportster64 said:


> now I'm not sure what this relay is there for ?
> is it acting as the fuse, I just want to know what it does, or find a repair guide I can get , the owners manual shows and tells me nothing
> Any help here ?


A relay is not a replacement for a fuse. To identify follow its wires or test probe for voltages and grounds using the controls.


----------

